

The reason why mouse cursor is slightly tilted and not vertical - gagzilla
http://hacksandstuff.com/computers/why-mouse-cursor-is-tilted-reason_1234210.html
Technically it&#x27;s only tilted by 22.5 degrees. But the story is interesting :)
======
voltagex_
Original StackExchange answer with roughly the same content:
[https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/52336/why-is-the-
mous...](https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/52336/why-is-the-mouse-cursor-
slightly-tilted-and-not-straight/52338#52338)

